# Difference between freeride and freestyle board?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Freestyle boards are either twin tip or almost-twin (directional twin). They are made for riding both normal and switch. They are almost always softer than freeride boards. Some are really soft, some are soft but stiff at the tips, and some are stiff all the way through.

Freeride boards are directional. They are not made for riding switch.

True twins have equal dimensions in nose/tail width, length, and height. Their inserts are always perfectly centered.

Directional boards have a wider/higher/longer ("fatter") nose. Their inserts are usually set back a bit (towards the tail), and sometimes have different flex depending on where you flex the board. They are usually stiffer than their freestyle counterparts.

Big Mountain boards are directional like freeride boards, but with more exaggerrated features meant for plowing pow with ease. Their inserts are always set back. They are almost always very stiff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Freestyle boards are either twin tip or almost-twin (directional twin). They are made for riding both normal and switch. They are almost always softer than freeride boards. Some are really soft, some are soft but stiff at the tips, and some are stiff all the way through.
> 
> Freeride boards are directional. They are not made for riding switch.
> 
> ...


I have the K2 07-08 Jibpan, and it is a directional-twin, but pretty stiff all the way thruogh. What is it exacly used for?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

All-mountain freestyle. This year's Jibpan has chopped-off tips, last year's doesn't.


----------

